# Gonna be some heat...



## naetholix (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey.  All who are attending/planning to attend the big convention in PA:  I don't know much about it; I'm not attending it myself.  But I've found this link from a friend on DA and I figure all you should know.

http://txt.7chan.org/i/board.html

This is from the first post on that page:

_Okay, Anonymous, listen up.

I've got a brilliant IRL raid planned up for this summer.

The biggest furry convention in the *world* is being held in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania this year - July 5 to the 8th.

I already have 20 /b/tard friends who are down for the trip.

I was wondering if any Anonymous around the area would like to attend our protest in front of the convention center - or even better, raid another convention this year closer to them.

The 'festivities' we're planning:

-We're going to burn a fur-suit in effigy
-We're going to dress in habbo cosplay the entire time
-We're going to IRL Spam 'yiff in hell' complete with the obligitory protestings
-Three of my friends are Journalism majors, and they're going to 'interview' a few furries for a mock documentary. This will be filmed for much lulz, as they're grilled with blatantly one-sided anti-furry propaganda


Of course, the moar Anonymous the better. Even ideas of what to do would be appreciated. (in before, "kill yourself lol")

WE NEED YOU, TO PURGE THE FURRY MENACE FROM THE LANDS._

I don't know a lot of you, but I think this activity against you and others attending that con deserve to know so you can prepare.

Don't attack these children.  Ignore them.  A reaction is what they're looking for, and if you react, you'll be giving them what they want.

Looks to me like they're a bunch of punks trying to ruin other peoples' lives because they have none.  WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T yell, spit, gesture or even LOOK at them.  I want their trip to your con to be as pointless to them as it is to us.

I'd like it, if possible, for the admins of this site to know this.  Spread the word.

This is absolute bs to me.  I can't believe there are people on this earth who are so shallow.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 27, 2007)

Well then....

that's not a good thing. Doesn't openly planning raids break SOME kind of law in the states?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay people, actually reading those posts provided me with quite a few laughs.

So... they're under the dillusion that they can camp out across the street from the hotel (as they'll be thrown off of the hotel property immediately), trying to video tape random furries getting mad at them (not going to happen since they'll be just entering the building, not hanging out infront of it for them to record easily), while trying to make a furry start a fight (because they're afraid of starting it and getting arrested), threatening to bring tazers and peperspray (which is illegal without a licence to have a concealed weapon), handing out DVD copies of the CSI episode (which is not only illegal for breaking copyright, but will cost quite a bit), in possession of illegal drugs. Then, they're going to post their videos on youtube (which will just be taken down if enough people flag it as innapropreate/offensive).

SMART! And if it starts to rain? Or the cops find the drugs/weapons? Yes, very smart. A random camp-out for 3 days in front of a hotel in the middle of a busy street. With a whole 20 people there. 

Wow, this is _really_ going to be "epic" and "awesome" and "super cool".


----------



## SFox (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard about this like, weeks ago.

I can think of at least 3-5 laws they'd be breaking if they went through with it.


----------



## emptyF (Apr 28, 2007)

all talk, no action.  guarunteed.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 28, 2007)

Take 'em out from 1000 meters!

/Nah, just ignore them
//If anything happens at all
///Which is unlikely


----------



## Yggd (May 9, 2007)

Oh wow, lolz. They're just fooling around. I x'd my d though.


----------



## Jelly (May 9, 2007)

emptyF said:
			
		

> all talk, no action.



Also - isn't 7chan basically a poor man's nothing?


----------



## Pascale (May 31, 2007)

I too heard about it weeks ago... when I read it on /i/.

If they do show up without breaking any laws, I think one day I'll don my afro and black tux and join them for a few hours.


----------



## Zoaerven (Jun 12, 2007)

Anonymous isn't someone to mess with. Stupidity in mass amounts fueled by hate is quite the force to be reckoned with.

I think I'm carpooling with someone to AC who will be taking part. Haha. I'll be amused to watch it progress if it indeed does happen, if nothing else. Though, I also bet that it falls through and/or they get in trouble with the law if they do go as far as they say they will.


----------



## themocaw (Jun 12, 2007)

The thing about Anonymous is that he talks a big game online, but most of the time it amounts to nothing.  There was a time when they were planning an "epic raid" on Hal Turner and getting all psyched up about it for weeks.  It amounted to a couple of guys who came over to his house and started yelling /b/ memes out loud .  Don't make a big deal out of it, be polite and smile, if they break any laws, call in the cops and leave them alone otherwise.  Anonymous feeds on lulz, and if you don't act like a 'tard, he'll go away.


----------



## Pascale (Jun 13, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> The thing about Anonymous is that he talks a big game online, but most of the time it amounts to nothing.  There was a time when they were planning an "epic raid" on Hal Turner and getting all psyched up about it for weeks.  It amounted to a couple of guys who came over to his house and started yelling /b/ memes out loud .  Don't make a big deal out of it, be polite and smile, if they break any laws, call in the cops and leave them alone otherwise.  Anonymous feeds on lulz, and if you don't act like a 'tard, he'll go away.



But everyone loves Anonymous.


----------



## slipstreme (Jun 14, 2007)

Uncle Kage will throw them out of Anthrocon immediately if they do that. He doesn't even allow the press at the convention because he made the mistake of trusting them one time only to have the furry fandom mocked on national television. Not to mention, mock yiffing is just as disallowed as real yiffing because the con is supposed to be family friendly.

Dressing up as an anime character will get those /b tards laughed at immediately. It is just as ridiculous as fursuiters at a Star Trek convention. 

"We're going to IRL Spam 'yiff in hell' complete with the obligitory protestings" Maybe they should get the guy from God Hates Fags to make this even more ludacris.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 14, 2007)

There's only one thing I have to say to this:

Have video camera. Will travel.

:roll:


----------



## themocaw (Jun 14, 2007)

My recommendation: take a camera.  Take your picture with them.  Smile for the camera.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 15, 2007)

This same memo tends to go out every year, and it's become more hoax than truth, the kind of which Snopes loves to bust down on. Our friends at AnthroCon toss a damn good show, so let's not try and scare off new people going to their convention, eh?


----------

